# Filme-Raetsel



## Jokkerino (11. August 2007)

Mir ist ein derbes Forum spiel wieder eingefallen^^Naja das hab ich aus dem Omega network(siehe signatur)
Man postet ein Bild und man soll raten von welchem Film das Bild ist.Ich fange mal an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. August 2007)

http://www.schnitt.de/_images/filme/*snatch_-_schweine_und_diamanten.jpg*

Ich würd das nächste mal vorher das Bild umbenennen :>


----------



## Jokkerino (11. August 2007)

hey das gilt als schummeln xD!^^


----------



## Dogar (13. August 2007)

Sowas macht spass ^^

Gehts ma weiter ?


----------



## Jokkerino (13. August 2007)

poste du was und die anderen werden raten^^


----------



## Thront (13. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (13. August 2007)

Trainspotting?


----------



## Schlupp (13. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Trainspotting?



Jopp das ist der Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nu darfst du ein Bild von nem Film posten


----------



## Isegrim (13. August 2007)

Yeehaw! =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay, eine m.M.n. harte Nuß. 1959. Vom als schlechtesten Regisseur aller Zeiten angesehenen Mann. Heute eine Perle des Trashs.


----------



## Schlupp (13. August 2007)

Das war noch weit vor meiner Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber für was hat man Google^^

Night of the Ghouls ??


----------



## Isegrim (13. August 2007)

Nope. Aus dem Film stammen so wunderbar bekloppte Zeilen wie 

T.E.: &#8222; ...Why, a particle of sunlight can't even be seen or measured.&#8220;
E: &#8222;Can you see or measure an atom? Yet you can *explode* one. A ray of sunlight is made up of *many* atoms!&#8220;

oder

E: &#8222;Take a can of your gasoline. Say this can of gasoline is the sun. Now, you spread a thin line of it to a ball, representing the earth. Now, the gasoline represents the sunlight, the sun particles. Here we saturate the ball with the gasoline, the sunlight. Then we put a flame to the ball. The flame will speedily travel around the earth, back along the line of gasoline to the can, or the sun itself. It will explode this source and spread to every place that gasoline, our sunlight, touches. Explode the sunlight here, gentlemen, you explode the universe. Explode the sunlight here and a chain reaction will occur direct to the sun itself and to all the planets that sunlight touches, to every planet in the universe. This is why you must be stopped. This is why any means must be used to stop you. In a friendly manner or as (it seems) you want it.&#8220;

Der Titel des Films:

_ _ a _
_
_ _ o _
_ _ _ _ r
S _ _ _ _


----------



## Topperharly (14. August 2007)

Ed wood... mh.. der hat viele schlechte gemacht xD aber die lösung ist "Plan 9 from Outer Space"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man kann den film net beschreiben......


----------



## Thront (14. August 2007)

oh sehr ernster film von topperharley  (aber sehr zu empfehlen)


DIE BRÜCKE






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sehr schwer mit diesem bild, aber so solls auch sein.

für mich eine seiner besten rollen in einem der besten filme die ich kenne.

wer ganz lieb fragt bekommt n tipp^^


----------



## Topperharly (14. August 2007)

bester anti-kriegsfilm aller zeiten - und mein lieblingsfilm - mit marlon brando, und 1979 von Francis Ford Coppola "Apocalypse Now".^^

"schaut euch diese wellen an, da kann man bestimmt gut surfen...." *lacht* dieser film hat schon was geniales^^


----------



## Jokkerino (14. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ein etwas frischerer film^^


----------



## Regesas (14. August 2007)

Mhh (http://www.prosieben.de/imperia/md/images/kino_und_DVD/kino_filme_DVD_AbisZ/D/_das/das_parfum_die_geschichte_eines_moerders_Constantin/galerie_szenenbilder/das_parfum_01_500_375_Constantin_Film.jpg) Naja ^^


----------



## Szyslak (14. August 2007)

Rechtsklick, Bild speichern unter, "das_parfum_01_500_375_Constantin_Film".
Richtig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&#8364;: Schade da war jemand ne Sekunde schneller.


----------



## Jokkerino (14. August 2007)

ok bis her war ich faul xD aber jez speichere ich die bilder und loade sie nochmal hoch xD


----------



## Regesas (14. August 2007)

Naja ich mach mal was (bin auch faul was schweres zu suchen xD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (14. August 2007)

der wixxer. hab das drehbuch. und zwar eines der wenigen orginale^^. hat schon vorteile wenn der vater für GfP arbeitet^^ (hat den film hauptsächlich unterstütz bzw. finanziert^^)


----------



## Regesas (14. August 2007)

Wie gesagt es ist noch zu früh um mir was schweres auszudenken  ^^


----------



## Topperharly (14. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so dann ma wieder ich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regesas (14. August 2007)

Könnte gerade sagen Black and White ^^


----------



## Topperharly (14. August 2007)

leider nein^^


----------



## Thront (14. August 2007)

Equilibrium ?


----------



## Topperharly (14. August 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Equilibrium ?



thx. für die versuche, aber leider falsch. (tipp ist hier versteckt aber wo^^)


----------



## Thront (15. August 2007)

topper harley is doch der kluge rambo von hot shots. aber das bild is garantiert nich von hot shots


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> topper harley is doch der kluge rambo von hot shots. aber das bild is garantiert nich von hot shots



jop. kommt schon ratet weiter^^


----------



## Regesas (16. August 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> jop. kommt schon ratet weiter^^




Ach das haste mit Paint gemalt ich weiß es genau !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber aus welchem Jahr kommt der Film denn?


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2007)

Regesas schrieb:


> Ach das haste mit Paint gemalt ich weiß es genau !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1971


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2007)

ich hab ja schon im prinzip einen gewaltigen hinweis gegeben.... er ist halt versetckt in einer antwort von mir^^... es ist schon der halbe name des films. also wo steht die halbe antwort^^ bzw. welcher teil fehlt


----------



## Regesas (16. August 2007)

Abraham - Ein Versuch?


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2007)

Regesas schrieb:


> Abraham - Ein Versuch?



wieder falsh... soll ich auflösen is sehr sehr schwer^^


----------



## Regesas (16. August 2007)

Mhh habt hier eine Liste mit allen Filmen die 1971 raus kamen? wir können es schnell oder lang machen^^


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2007)

...... dann schreib einfach alle rein^^


----------



## Regesas (16. August 2007)

1. 'Rameau's Nephew' by Diderot (Thanx to Dennis Young) by Wilma Schoen (1971)
2. 'Tis Pity She's a Whore (1971)
3. ...bitte, bitte eine Frau! (1971)
4. ...und ewig knarren die Betten (1971)
5. ...und Santana tötet sie alle (1971)
6. ...und sowas nennt sich Show (1971)
7. 10 gelbe Fäuste für die Rache (1971)
8. 1000 Convicts and a Woman (1971)
9. 12 Stühle, Die (1971)
10. 13th Is A Judas, The (1971)
11. 2 Trottel in der Fußball-Liga (1971)
12. 25 Millionen Dollar Preis, Der (1971)
13. 26/71: Zeichenfilm - Balzac und das Auge Gottes [Kurzfilm] (1971)
14. 30-Year Showdown, The (1971)
15. 3:0 für die Bärte [TV-Mini-Serie] (1971)
16. 40 Steps of Revenge (1971)
17. 50 Jahre Rosa Leidenschaften (1971)
18. 7 Jolly Sisters (1971)
19. Aatamin puvussa ja vähän Eevankin (1971)
20. Abend ohne Alibi (1971)
21. Abendgesellschaft, Die (1971)
22. Abenteuer des Monsieur Vidocq, Die [TV-Serie] (1971)
23. Abenteuer in der Taiga (1971)
24. Abrechnung in Gun Hill (1971)
25. Act of Seeing with One's Own Eyes, The [Kurzfilm] (1971)
26. Addio Onkel Tom (1971)
27. Adini anmayacagim (1971)
28. Adios Sabata (1971)
29. Adlerfeder, Die (1971)
30. Ahnfrau - Oratorium nach Franz Grillparzer, Die (1971)
31. Ahora te vamos a llamar hermano [Kurzfilm] (1971)
32. Airlift a la Carte [Kurzfilm] (1971)
33. Akran (1971)
34. Albatros, Der (1971)
35. Ali Baba and the Forty Thieves (1971)
36. Alimony (1971)
37. All in the Family [TV-Serie] (1971)
38. All the Way Home (1971)
39. All'ultimo minuto [TV-Serie] (1971)
40. Allein gegen das Gesetz (1971)
41. Allerleirauh [Kurzfilm] (1971)
42. Als die Frauen das Bett erfanden (1971)
43. Altin Prens Devler Ülkesinde (1971)
44. Always in My Heart (1971)
45. Am Berg wächst eine grüne Fichte (1971)
46. Am hellichten Tag (1971)
47. Amadera bakuto (1971)
48. American Dreamer, The (1971)
49. Ammunition Hunters, The (1971)
50. Anatevka (1971)51. And His Name Was Holy Ghost (1971)
52. Anderson-Clan, Der (1971)
53. Andromeda - Tödlicher Staub aus dem All (1971)
54. Äneis, Die (1971)
55. Anflug Alpha I (1971)
56. Angels Hard as They Come (1971)
57. Angels' [Kurzfilm] (1971)
58. Angst des Tormanns beim Elfmeter, Die (1971)
59. Ankara ekspresi (1971)
60. Annemarie Lesser (1971)
61. Anonymous Heroes (1971)
62. Anständige Frau, Eine (1971)
63. Antarktis [Kurzfilm] (1971)
64. Anthrazit (1971)
65. Antwoord, Het (1971)
66. Apokal (1971)
67. Appointment, The [Kurzfilm] (1971)
68. Araignée d'eau, L' (1971)
69. Arbeiterklasse kommt ins Paradies, Die (1971)
70. Are Your Husbands the Same? (1971)
71. Arhipseftaros (1971)
72. Arizona Kid, The (1971)
73. Arme Müllerbursche und das Kätzchen, Der (1971)
74. Anzeige nicht zulässig » Weitere Informationen
75. Artur Becker (1971)
76. As Far as Love Can Go (1971)
77. Asedillo (1971)
78. Asphaltrennen (1971)
79. Ass auf Rädern (1971)
80. Asylum of the Insane (1971)
81. At the Risk of My Life (1971)
82. Atakku no. 1: namida no fushichô (1971)
83. Auch Djangos Kopf hat seinen Preis (1971)
84. Auch Zwerge haben klein angefangen (1971)
85. Audienz, Die (1971)
86. Auf der Suche nach Liebe (1971)
87. Aufstiegschancen (1971)
88. Auge der Spinne, Das (1971)
89. Aus Mangel an Beweisen (1971)
90. Außer Rand und Band am Wolfgangsee (1971)
91. Ausgeliefert (1971)
92. Auto-Nummer - Sex auf Rädern, Die (1971)
93. Avondspelen (1971)
94. Aysecik in the Land of the Magic Dwarfs (1971)
95. Aysecik: Spring Sun (1971)
96. B.S. I Love You (1971)
97. Bald [Kurzfilm] (1971)
98. Bananas (1971)
99. Bandido Malpelo, El (1971)
100. Banyon (1971)101. Barfüßige Generaldirektor, Der (1971)
102. Barrier Reef [TV-Serie] (1971)
103. Battalgazi destani (1971)
104. Battle of Kerzhenets, The [Kurzfilm] (1971)
105. Battle of Love's Return, The (1971)
106. Beast of the Yellow Night (1971)
107. Beautiful Korea (1971)
108. Beguiled: The Storyteller, The [Kurzfilm] (1971)
109. Behinderte Zukunft? (1971)
110. Beichte einer Liebestollen (1971)
111. Believe in Me (1971)
112. Belle d'amore (1971)
113. Bello, onesto, emigrato Australia sposerebbe compaesana illibata (1971)
114. Beloved Child, or I Play at Being a Married Woman, The [Kurzfilm] (1971)
115. Berührungen (1971)
116. Beschränkt (1971)
117. Bestie mit dem feurigen Atem, Die (1971)
118. Besuch auf einem kleinen Planeten (1971)
119. Betrogen (1971)
120. Betty Boop [TV-Serie] (1971)
121. Bettys roter Salon (1971)
122. Big Doll House, The (1971)
123. Big Jake (1971)
124. Billy Jack (1971)
125. Birdie (1971)
126. Biribi - Hölle unter heißer Sonne (1971)
127. Black Beauty (1971)
128. Black Killer (1971)
129. Black Noon (1971)
130. Black Rose of Shanghai, The (1971)
131. Black Sweat (1971)
132. Blade Spares None, The (1971)
133. Blaise Pascal (1971)
134. Blanche (1971)
135. Blauer Ton [Kurzfilm] (1971)
136. Bleib sauber, Liebling (1971)
137. Blindman, der Vollstrecker (1971)
138. Blood and Guts (1971)
139. Blood and Lace (1971)
140. Blood Freak (1971)
141. Blood Shack (1971)
142. Blood Thirst (1971)
143. Bloodsucking Eyes (1971)
144. Bloomfield (1971)
145. Blut an den Lippen (1971)
146. Blutige Verschwörung (1971)
147. Blutjunge Mädchen - Hemmungslos (1971)
148. Blutjunge Unschuld (1971)
149. Blutjunge Verführerinnen (1971)
150. Blutnacht des Teufels (1971)


Und so weiter ^^


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2007)

Regesas schrieb:


> 1. 'Rameau's Nephew' by Diderot (Thanx to Dennis Young) by Wilma Schoen (1971)
> 2. 'Tis Pity She's a Whore (1971)
> 3. ...bitte, bitte eine Frau! (1971)
> 4. ...und ewig knarren die Betten (1971)
> ...



wie soll ich sagen... er ist nicht dabei.....


----------



## Regesas (16. August 2007)

look das geht nur bis B ^^ soll ich da diese Millionen einträge posten?


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2007)

dann soll ich lösen oder what?^^


----------



## Regesas (16. August 2007)

jojo ^^


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2007)

*AUFLÖSUNG!!!!!*

der name des films ist, wo keiner die lösung wusste: THX 1138 von George Lucas im jahre 1971.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (16. August 2007)

dann mach ich mal ein neues...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2007)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> dann mach ich mal ein neues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht mir nach police academy *oder so aus*


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (16. August 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> sieht mir nach police academy *oder so aus*



falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2007)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann fällt mir eigentlich nur noch mad max ein...aber ich überlege weiter


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (16. August 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> dann fällt mir eigentlich nur noch mad max ein...aber ich überlege weiter



leider auch falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2007)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> leider auch falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



damn... gib mal einen tipp plz^^


----------



## Ghosar (16. August 2007)

Das ist Blues Brothers, ganz klar.

Aber nicht aus den Filmen, sondern aus der Parade in den Universal Studios.

Dann mal:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2007)

Ghosar schrieb:


> Das ist Blues Brothers, ganz klar.
> 
> Aber nicht aus den Filmen, sondern aus der Parade in den Universal Studios.
> 
> ...



sandmännchen?


----------



## Ghosar (16. August 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> sandmännchen?



Sandmännchen, ich bitte dich. NEE, das ist es nicht. Kleiner Tipp. Es ist nicht wirklich ein Film sondern eine Serie des WDR gewesen.


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2007)

Ghosar schrieb:


> Sandmännchen, ich bitte dich. NEE, das ist es nicht. Kleiner Tipp. Es ist nicht wirklich ein Film sondern eine Serie des WDR gewesen.



das bild is verdammt klein..... mh... ein roboter... trägt der kerl da etwa einen schlafanzug....*moment* per anhlater durch die galaxis??????


----------



## Regesas (17. August 2007)

DAs sieht echt wie Sandmännchen aus 0o mhhh Sandmännchen im All?


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (17. August 2007)

irgendwas von der Augsburger Puppenkiste...
da die Leute ja wohl in nem Raumschiff unterwegs sind würd mir spontan Mork vom Ork oder Schlupp vpm grünen Stern einfallen...


----------



## Ghosar (17. August 2007)

kleiner Tipp: Der Mond steht im dritten Haus, aber die Katze tritt leise...

Wenn das nicht hilft, wundert es mich nicht, da das totaler Quatsch ist.

Ein wirklicher Tipp: Plumpudding Castle


----------



## Noxiel (17. August 2007)

Das Bild ist auch ein büsschen klein. >_<


----------



## Ghosar (17. August 2007)

OK, dann hab ich mal ein größeres Bild verlinkt.


----------



## Hammerschild (17. August 2007)

Robbi, Tobbi und das Fliewatüüt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghosar (17. August 2007)

Hammerschild schrieb:


> Robbi, Tobbi und das Fliewatüüt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, dann mach mal weiter.


----------



## Hammerschild (17. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin ich mal gespannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (17. August 2007)

google ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... mh

Angela Merkel rise of the east?


----------



## Hammerschild (17. August 2007)

Topperharly schrieb:


> google ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja fast ... aber mit google kommst du glaub ich nicht weit ^^


----------



## Ghosar (17. August 2007)

Hammerschild schrieb:


> Naja fast ... aber mit google kommst du glaub ich nicht weit ^^



Das Schweigen der Hammel?


----------



## Hammerschild (17. August 2007)

Da bist du schon dicht dran ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal eine Hilfestellung :

Der Film spielt in Neuseeland. Und es geht um eine wichtige Einahmequelle des Landes.


Vielleicht weiß es jemand ... ???


----------



## Hammerschild (19. August 2007)

Helfe ich mal ein wenig :

Es hat was mit Schafen zu tun !


----------



## Isegrim (19. August 2007)

Black Sheep?


----------



## Hammerschild (19. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Black Sheep?




DIESE ANTWORT WAR :

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*RICHTIG !*


----------



## Isegrim (19. August 2007)

Hooray for me! =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1980 veröffentlicht. Grandioser Schauspieler und Regissuer. Bekannter Film, schwierige Szene. Verfilmung eines Buchstoffes, mit der der ebenfalls bekannte Autor alles andere als zufrieden war.


----------



## Ghosar (20. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Hooray for me! =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shining, war easy.


was ist das wohl???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

